# Durabike?



## Alberto Balsam (10 Apr 2016)

There's a firm local to me advertising a good discount (500 quid off - making them 750) on electric bikes.
The bikes are "Eazi-riders" by Durabike(?) I've never heard of them and couldn't find any reviews, or anything at all in fact, on line. Has anyone here heard of them? If so are they any good??


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2016)

Alberto Balsam said:


> There's a firm local to me advertising a good discount (500 quid off - making them 750) on electric bikes.
> The bikes are "Eazi-riders" by Durabike(?) I've never heard of them and couldn't find any reviews, or anything at all in fact, on line. Has anyone here heard of them? If so are they any good??


http://www.bailcast.com/products/bke101wh/

I'd be asking why such a discount. Aware newer stock may be due in soon. Maybe the company behind them are getting out of the market!


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Apr 2016)

Fairly standard cheap Chinese ebike.

Might be OK for occasional weekend rides, but won't be up to regular cycling.

Service back-up is probably next to non-existent - a lot of retailers order half a container load, flog 'em, and move on when they discover it isn't a licence to print money.

There are a couple of retailers who are well-established who sell budget Chinese ebikes.

Have a look at:

http://wooshbikes.co.uk/

http://kudoscycles.com/


----------



## Alberto Balsam (10 Apr 2016)

Cheers for that chaps, Bailcast IS the company in question. According to their blurb, most of their business is car parts, which just made me more suspicious. Think I'll be giving them a miss then....


----------



## eazi-rider Bikes (9 Oct 2017)

Good morning All,

Just to give you a little background. Bailcast Ltd, the owner of the eazi-rider brand, have been trading since 1980 and distribute their patented in house designed CV boot products world wide. We have been selling eazi-rider electric bikes since November 2015 and have many happy customers.

We invite anyone who is interested in purchasing our bikes to come down and fully test ride before making a decision, our showroom and head office can be found in Chorley, Lancashire. This is a new brand to the industry and with all the imports flooding the market I can fully understand peoples wariness, however it is worth noting that all eazi-rider bikes are UK CE certified and meet all current DoT rules regarding e-bikes, no twist and go fitted for example.

I hope this has helped answer/correct some of the misconceptions about the eazi-rider brand. If anyone has any questions then they are more than welcome to contact us directly, 01257 266060, or visit us to see and test ride the bikes for themselves.

Thank you, the eazi-rider team


----------

